# How much will driftwood effect my ph?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have always used a bit of driftwood but I am setting up a new 65 gallon tank for natives and I'd like to use a whole bunch of driftwood. I know about safe and unsafe wood, boiling it etc I'm just wondering if it will make my ph swing too much. I read that it is the tannins that change the ph. Does that mean as long as the water does not look tinted from the tannins it is not effecting the ph too much? I have hard tap water.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You will need a lot of driftwood. Even so, it will lower the pH only very slightly. Maybe only 0.5ppm. *


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even if it does swing it would be a natural swing and shouldn't affect your fish. The tannin secretion decreases over time I believe. I have 1 large and 2 medium sized pieces in my 125 and it used to lower it .4-.5 from 8.2. Now it is closer to .3 and it has only been in there for a little over 2 months.

I think the longer you boil and presoak it the less tannins will be released.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys, that is kind of what I thought but it is clear to me now.


----------

